# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Un application store pour les applications java [News]

## lunatix

C'est tout frais ! Jonathan Schwartz vient d'annoncer l'arrive rapide d'un application store intgr  la distribution java. En clair, et calqu sur le modle de celui de l'iphone, un catalogue d'application sera disponible des que l'on aura install une jvm sur son poste. On pourra ensuite soumettre des application java/javaFX a sun qui les publiera sur le catalogue. C'est potentiellement un milliard d'utlisateur de java qui auront accs a ce catalogue.

tous les dtails (en fait, assez peu encore  ::):  ) sont ici

Entre l'androd store, et le java application store, on va pouvoir dployer de plus en plus facilement nos applications  ::):  (et les montiser aussi).

Je pense que a peut changer pas mal de choses pour la communaut des developpeurs java. Et vous, pensez vous publier vos applications dessus ?

----------


## Ricky81

Salut,

Intressant tout cela  ::): 
Avec la dmocratisation de la JVM sur les postes client, c'est effectivement une norme march que cela va ouvrir. C'est rassurant de voir que Sun ne chme pas malgr les vnements rcents. Tout comme l'mulation Android Store, c'est une bonne chose pour la communaut.

Quelqu'un a une ide de ce que cela implique ct infrastructure pour supporter une telle charge potentielle ? Sun a-t-il de l'exprience en la matire ?

----------


## longbeach

j'aurais pas compris la puissance de la chose si je n'avais pas pris connaissance de l'appstore de l'iPhone, depuis 2 semaines seulement !

Et je crois savoir que Microsoft compte faire pareil pour Windows Mobile.

C'est une bonne nouvelle, a sera bien pratique.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Excellente nouvelle  ::): 




> Et vous, pensez vous publier vos applications dessus ?


Il faudra voir en fonction des limitations, mais je serais effectivement bien motiv pour y mettre des applications  ::):

----------


## fr1man

Trs intressant comme nouvelle.
J'espre que a relancera le dveloppement d'applications java ct client.

----------


## Traroth2

Enfin Sun a une ide qui peut rapporter de l'argent. Comme quoi tout arrive...

Cela dit, a me parait un peu contradictoire avec la volont de Sun de passer Java en open-source, puisqu'il y aura fatalement du code propritaire  intgrer au coeur de la JVM pour faire marcher a. A moins de faire un systme ouvert qui permette  chaque distributeur de la JVM de spcifier le store sur lequel il veut taper, mais l, c'est au niveau du business que a risque d'tre dlicat...

----------


## lunatix

hum non : c'est le meme principe que la google toolbar qui etait distribue avec java a un moment. Tu auras une installation d'une application non open source en meme temps que la jvm c'est tout.

----------

